# Solved: Permission to install program Win 7



## ungeek (Dec 9, 2009)

New computer only a week old, gettin acquainted. (Moving from XP)

Read somewhere I should not expose Admin acct to online risks, etc. So I set up a user acct for myself, as well.

Signed in user acct. Then it said I need to sign in for Admin. (not sure when, wasn't taking notes) 

Downloaded a program and proceeded to install it. Message something ilke, "Denied to install in "Programs" and you can do this later. 

Trying a second time, I obediently logged out user; In Admin... Can't find program. It isn't in download.

Guessing I need to use Admin to download or do anything but cruise on the net, yes?

Now what?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

By "Admin acct" are you talking about the (well-hidden) special Administrative account or a User account with Administrative privileges?

By "user acct for myself" are you talking about a User account with Administrative privileges or a User account with restricted privileges?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It probably *is* in the downloads folder....for the user level account. In Windows 7, each user account has its own Downloads folder. Look in C:\Users\<useraccount>\Downloads\.


----------



## ungeek (Dec 9, 2009)

*Part 1.*

Terry, you ask hard questions.<smile> I'm not sure.

The initial acct is Admin, right?
Help said to set up a standard user acct and that if I wanted to make any changes it would be asked for a pw. Seemed like a good idea. I was unable to install a program I downloaded.

Acct 1. Admin pw, 2. User Standard pw 3. Guest (family when I can't avoid it)

Is it best to
just use #1?

change 2 to User Admin? Would that eliminate download/install problems

*Part 2*

I have looked all over for the downloaded file, and yes I checked under the bed. User accounts, temp files, desktop. 
(I knew how to find stuff with DOS)

How do I get to Windows 7 files to show?

Part 3

My lost program was downloaded from IE and I have been using another browser. Should I click Run or Open? Is there a simple place where I can find this out?

Thanks, guys. I sure appreciate your contributions.

Can't find Windows temp files.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Open the folder C:\Users\<username>\Downloads where <username> is the name of the limited account.

No, Administrator is not the initial account that is created. I wouldn't use a limited account. It provides a measure of security, but the level of annoyance isn't worth it. I use a strong security suite and practice smart surfing habits.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Control Panel - Folder Options - View tab. Get rid of those annoying Microsoft defaults (don't hide extensions and don't hide "protected operating system files" in particular). Somewhere else you need to change Search options so that "system files" are not ignored in searches.

The special Administrator account is named "Administrator." There is a way to make it appear (at least there is in Vista), but there is little reason to do so.

User accounts are either Administrative or Standard. I once tried a Standard account in Windows 2000 Pro (think it was called Limited then) and quickly came to the same conclusion *DoubleHelix *stated.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

In the past, running an account with privileges less than an Administrator caused a world of problems for Windows users. I'm ignoring networked environments and other special situations here, BTW.

Anyway, both in Vista and Windows 7 even members of the Administrators group don't have full administrative privileges in the traditional sense. Some programs *have *to be run with_ elevated privileges _ (the Run as Administrator option) even if you are an administrator. So there really isn't much point to a limited account even in 7 just so long as you keep User Account Control set to at least the default setting and have good antimalware defenses in place. Most of the worst threats come from programs that users run in spite of the security warnings from their system.


----------

